# Surf side of Bribie



## peter trainor (May 8, 2006)

Hi all.

I'm keen to try the surf side of Bribie Saturday or Sunday if the swell drops enough by then. Probably 5.30-6 am, if anyone else is interested.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

if the weather is ok mate id be up for sunday

Lee


----------



## peter trainor (May 8, 2006)

Hi Lee

Sunday would be good, I'll put a post on Saturday evening with the swell forecast.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
I will be in for sunday if i can sort out something to put my yak on i just got a new car (4wd). if not i will be just going down the pine


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I might be able to join you too. Ive got some work to do at Sandstone Point, so I can always do it over the weekend after a trip on the water. Im looking forward to seeing your new baby Peter!


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I'm a no go this weekend as the better half is working and I'll have my boys to keep amused.

Good luck though. Went for a walk on the beach this morning and the conditions are shocking at the moment. At least the water won't be so clear.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
  I not got the roof rack's yet so i will be just going local      .
I hope to get some thing sorted out soon.


----------



## peter trainor (May 8, 2006)

Hi All

I was up the Sunshine coast today with work and saw the size of the swell, I'm keen for a fish but not stupid so Sunday will be a no go surf side of Bribie. Hopefully next weekend or Friday as it's a holiday[ gold coast show day].


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

peter you should join a few of us up the narrows in pummicstone on sunday. always somewhere to fish there in any conditions

Lee


----------

